# LA Falls to Rate-Cuts Tomorrow Friday Jan 16



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Just got the email. That was much faster than I expected.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

What are the new rates?


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

elelegido said:


> What are the new rates?


Unknown at this time; they only spelled out the 'guarantees'.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

The Geek said:


> Unknown at this time; they only spelled out the 'guarantees'.


How much?


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

email says:

Check your Uber Partner App tonight for your city’s latest trip rates.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

elelegido said:


> How much?


$26 / $20 / $16 same qualifications as all the others from last week


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

Guaranteed minimums :
$26 peak / $20 regular / $16 off peak


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

My condolences.

R.I.P
L.A.


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

My guess is $.90


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

Probably $1 per mile like San Diego


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Sorry, but it was only a matter of time before they hit all the other cities. I hope this will keep a lot of drivers off the road, but as we have seen in other cities, there is a sucker born every minute.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Just wow, uber lowered the IE from $1.25 to $1.10
Now uber is lowering the LA rate, I got 16 New rider referrals last week, time for me to kick start my uber driver referral program.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Surely this must mean S.F. NYC etc as well...


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

The Geek said:


> Surely this must mean S.F. NYC etc as well...


Yeah, LA is probably their 'experimental big city reduction' before their two biggest cities, SF & NYC, are all ripe'd up for the cut.

the #travesty continues


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

They're making a big mistake...


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

An LA uber friend told me the new LA rates will be:

0.80 Base
$0.85 Mile
0.15 min
$4 cancellation
$3 min.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

The Base is $0.80 now you saying that will go up? Did we see that in any other markets?


----------



## Wamba1 (Jan 16, 2015)

Here in Charlotte they cut to 0.75/0.16. They have guarantees of $12/hr during the week and $22 on Fri and Sat nights. But Uber takes their 20% so the guarantees are really $9.60 and $17.60. You have to have at least 1 trip per hour, accept 90% of calls (may as well be 100%) and be on line for 50 minutes of every hour. 

No way I will drive for those rates. The $9.60 is sub minimum wage


----------



## Uber Jeepney (Dec 28, 2014)

what's on their mind?!!!
rates are (already) low!
they're killing all of us here!
they bringing down rates, sames as Uber cut/percentage!
it doesn't really make any sense!!!


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

That drops our net to $0.72 per mile!?! At LA's cost of living?


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Here is a preview of the email...


----------



## Wamba1 (Jan 16, 2015)

The Kid said:


> Guaranteed minimums :
> $26 peak / $20 regular / $16 off peak


Remember Uber still takes 20% from the guarantee. So they are really $20.80/16/12.80


----------



## RyBro (Jan 5, 2015)

Ah!!! That explains the new promo! In Los Angeles you now get $500 for referring a new driver after they take their VERY FIRST ride!
Looks like Uber expects a bit of a driver exodus, and is trying to lure in new drivers. On the flip side, if you are in LA it is an easy way to make $500 off Uber.


----------



## Mike Vidal (Jan 10, 2015)

Is there a "leader" for the LA group, please message me as I want to share some ideas with you.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This is Drivers' last chance to 
*Opt-out of Binding Arbitration*
*https://uberpeople.net/threads/opt-out-of-binding-arbitration.11099/*


----------

